# WoW Installer bricht immer ab



## Doodler^^ (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo^^
ich habe mich entschlossen mal wieder WoW zu spielen(wotlk).
Ich hab mir also den Installer geholt und gleich angefangen zu installieren und runterzuladen.
Aber bei der Installation bricht er immer bei 34% ab und es kommt die Meldung itte legen sie die CD mit der Aufschrift ''Wrath of the lich king'' ein ich kann dann immer nur auf abbrechen gehen und nicht OK denn ich habe die CD ja nicht.
Der Download ist fertig und funktioniert problemlos.

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe 

MFG Dodler


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Februar 2011)

Willst du von einer DVD installieren oder über den neuen Streaming-Launcher?


----------



## Doodler^^ (5. Februar 2011)

über einen streaming launcher .
also über WoW-Installer.exe
man kann aussuchen was für eine version man spielen will also wow..tbc..wotlk und bei wotlk sagt der immer an der gleichen stelle :bitte cd einlegen..da ich keine cd habe,habe ich nur die möglichkeit die installation abzubrechen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Februar 2011)

Also, ich kann aus meinem Battle.Net-Account "nur" den WoW-4.0.0-WOW-deDE-Installer.exe herunterladen.
Welche Spielversion ich dann installieren will, kann ich nicht auswählen. 

Sicher dass du die aktuelleste Version heruntergeladen hast?

Ich hab da so nen eigenartigen Verdacht


----------



## Doodler^^ (5. Februar 2011)

hab früher schonmal gespielt da ging alles gut 
das programm nennt sich ''InstallWoW''
der installiert und downloadet es gleichzeitig
man kann da nur zwischen normalen wow (bis lvl 60) bc (70) wotlk (80) auswählen und ich will ja wotlk spielen 
der stoppt halt wiegesagt an immer an der gleichen stelle beim installieren..


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Februar 2011)

Das Programm ist total veraltet.

Logg dich in deinen Battle.net-Account ein und lad den neuen Installer runter.


----------



## Doodler^^ (5. Februar 2011)

ja der läd aber cataclysm runter.
ich möchte auf patch 3.5 spielen auf einem server von meinem freund also funlike


----------



## Lilith Twilight (5. Februar 2011)

Doodler^^ schrieb:


> hab früher schonmal gespielt da ging alles gut
> das programm nennt sich ''InstallWoW''
> der installiert und downloadet es gleichzeitig
> man kann da nur zwischen normalen wow (bis lvl 60) bc (70) wotlk (80) auswählen und ich will ja wotlk spielen
> der stoppt halt wiegesagt an immer an der gleichen stelle beim installieren..



Be idem offiziellen Installer von Blizzard kann man nichts auswählen, was daran liegen mag dass egal was man spielt immer der aktuelle Client mit allen Patches runtergeladen und installiert wird, egal welches Addon man selber noch spielt. Mag auch daran liegen das man sich nur mit dem aktuellen Client auf die Server verbinden kann...

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo du diese öminose Programm her hast, aber ich würde dir empfehlen dir den Installer von der offiziellen Seite zu laden....darüberhinaus hoffe ich für dich das du das Teil nicht von einer anderen Seite geladen hast wo du dafür dein Passwort eintippen musstest, bzw. würde ich meinen Rechner checken ob das Programm noch andere "Überraschungen" auf deinem PC hintrerlassen hat.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Februar 2011)

Doodler^^ schrieb:


> ja der läd aber cataclysm runter.
> ich möchte auf patch 3.5 spielen auf einem server von meinem freund also funlike



So, und mit diesem Kommentar hast du dich gerade selber Disqualifiziert.

Hier ist zu.


----------

